# Phrag. Peruflora's Saltimbanco



## Phragmatic (Jan 27, 2010)

Phrag. Peruflora's Saltimbanco (Czerwiakowianum X Kovachii)


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 27, 2010)

very pastel, lots of waves!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jan 27, 2010)

That just might be enough to make me grow Phrags. Kinky. I love it!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 27, 2010)

PaphMadMan said:


> That just might be enough to make me grow Phrags. Kinky. I love it!



That's actually a great name for a Phrag like this. "phrag Kinky." lol

I really like this one!


----------



## Ernie (Jan 27, 2010)

I like it. 

Funny thing... czerwiakowianum . As a trained phylogenetic taxonomist (albeit fishes), trend is to pronounce each syllable in latin names. This works out to be something like zer-wee-ack-ou-ee-ann-um, right? So I pronounced it like that proudly for a long time overlooking the fact that latinized surmanes are pronounced as it would be in the native tongue with the latin ending (and ignorant to how one would possibly pronouce _that_ name). Tom Kalina corrected me after he got a chuckle... sher-va-cove-ee-ann-um. 

-Ernie


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 27, 2010)

:drool: Beautiful! I like this more than kovachii x longifolium.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2010)

Ernie said:


> I like it.
> 
> Funny thing... czerwiakowianum . As a trained phylogenetic taxonomist (albeit fishes), trend is to pronounce each syllable in latin names. This works out to be something like zer-wee-ack-ou-ee-ann-um, right? So I pronounced it like that proudly for a long time overlooking the fact that latinized surmanes are pronounced as it would be in the native tongue with the latin ending (and ignorant to how one would possibly pronouce _that_ name). Tom Kalina corrected me after he got a chuckle... sher-va-cove-ee-ann-um.
> 
> -Ernie



Very enlightening Thanks Ernie.


----------



## Jorch (Jan 28, 2010)

Great pastel color!

Thanks for the lesson Ernie, I had no idea how to pronounce that species' name!


----------



## John M (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice. I like the waves and ruffles!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 28, 2010)

Twist and Shout!


----------



## Bolero (Jan 28, 2010)

That is a wonderful hybrid. The colour is excellent, it would be good to see more colour like that bred into future hybrids.

Love it!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 28, 2010)

My first thought was Peruflora didn't miss any primary cross using kovachii! I didn't know what to expect. Nice - pleasant surprise! :clap::clap:


Ernie said:


> ....Funny thing... czerwiakowianum ...
> zer-wee-ack-ou-ee-ann-um, right?
> Tom Kalina corrected me after he got a chuckle... sher-va-cove-ee-ann-um. -Ernie


:rollhappy::rollhappy: There's no way I would have come even close to either pronounciation, poor Tom would have needed the paramedics after my attempt!


----------



## orcoholic (Jan 28, 2010)

Really nice. Like it a lot.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2010)

So it's [czerwiakowianum] pronounced as in Polish? Mine are tiny relatively. Yay, um er!?!?..


----------



## toddybear (Jan 28, 2010)

Great colour!


----------



## parvi_17 (Jan 28, 2010)

Very pretty!

Thanks for that info Ernie; the right way to pronounce it is much easier than the other way, but I would never have known how to pronounce it that way!


----------



## slippertalker (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't even try to pronounce the "CZ" species, heck it's just a variety of Phrag boissierianum anyway....oke:

This cross is a nice marriage with two species that tend towards waviness, it is emphasized and celebrated.


----------



## Heather (Jan 28, 2010)

I usually pronounce how the name is pronounced that it's based on. Not sure that helps in this instance tho! 

I like the SPOTS!


----------



## Ernie (Jan 28, 2010)

NYEric said:


> So it's [czerwiakowianum] pronounced as in Polish? Mine are tiny relatively. Yay, um er!?!?..



Yep. 

-Ernie


----------



## JDY (Jan 28, 2010)

WOW I like this one


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 28, 2010)

:smitten: I love the color and the spots -- very cool!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice colour and interesting patern!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 29, 2010)

Must contact copyright lawyers "Yay Pk!", hmmm....


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2010)

I'd like to see this crossed with schlimii and/or fischeri


----------



## NYEric (Jan 29, 2010)

Purple phrags in the works, how long until blues!?!?! :crazy:


----------



## tenman (Jan 31, 2010)

The color and shape are wonderful; I am left wondering about the size of the flower given the kovachii parent and the expectations of increased flower size it brings to the table.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 31, 2010)

Quite a different "twist" to a Phrag.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 31, 2010)

How the heck did I miss this one, it's soooooo sweet. :smitten: I think I have a thing for pink Phrags. 

Thanks Ernie for the pronunciation lesson; I previously just pronounced czerwiakowianum "blah-blah-blah"


----------



## Hera (Feb 1, 2010)

I really like this one. 

BTW I never know how to pronounce the names. The fellow orchid clubbers probably laugh themselves silly at my attempts.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 1, 2010)

Denis, can you tell us where you got this one? It's just so wonderful. :smitten:


----------



## Phragmatic (Feb 1, 2010)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Denis, can you tell us where you got this one? It's just so wonderful. :smitten:



Joanne, this one comes from a mini flask bought in 2006 from Peruflora.


----------

